# Bin ich ein Miniteich?



## Expat2001 (16. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,

wir leben in Portugal/Cascais und haben vor ca. 3 Jahren ein Haus mit grossem Garten gekauft. Endlich (seufz) kann ich das Projekt einer Holzterasse mit Miniteich verwirklichen und würde gerne wissen, ob ich mit meiner Idee richtig liege.

Also der Teich soll rechwinklig von 1,3m x 1,1m mit ca 1m Tiefe und einer Seichteren Zone für die Pflanzen (Loch bereits ausgehoben), in eine Holzterasse mehr oder weniger integriert, sein.
Inspiriert wurde ich von einem Haus in der Bretagne, wo ich einen Teich ähnlicher Grösse sah, in dem sich auch drei Goldfische von ca. 15 cm Länge tummelten.

Nun zu meinen Fragen/Zweifeln:
Reden wir noch über einen "Miniteich" oder bereits über ein Architektonisches Wunderwerk namens Teich?

Wie ist das mit der Wassertemperatur, obschon ich eine Schattige Bepflanzung vorsehe (im Sommer haben wir schon mal an die 40ºC hier in Portugal)?

Mittelfristig möchte ich schon ein Paar Fische im Teich sehen (oder vielmehr meine Tochter "möchte" es); wiel ange sollte ich den Teich beobachten, bis man sich im Klaren darüber sein kann?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, beste Grüsse, Ralph


----------



## Christine (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo Ralph,

und erst einmal :Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richig.

Auch die Rubrik Miniteiche ist m.E. bei der angestrebten Größe richtig. 

Schwierig ist es natürlich die äusseren Umstände zu beurteilen, aber wir haben hier einige Mitglieder die Teiche in ähnlichen klimatischen Verhältnissen haben.

Am besten liest Du Dich erst einmal durch unser *Basiswissen* und schaust dann mal z.B. nach dem Teich von Elfriede auf Pharos. Vielleicht findest Du da einige Hinweise für Dein Vorhaben.

Goldfische sind zwar hart im Nehmen, aber so ca. 1.000 Liter Wasser sind bei starken Temperaturschwankungen nicht unbedingt der Hit. Vielleicht sollte der erste Bewohner eher ein Thermometer sein, um das einmal zu beobachten.

Kannst Du Dein Bauvorhaben einmal skizzieren bzw. hast ein paar Fotos für uns?


----------



## Expat2001 (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Liebe Christine,

vielen dank erstmal für Deine rasche Antwort. Ich werde als nächstes einen Plan und ein Foto einspeisen, um Dir/Euch einen näheren Überblick zu verschaffen.

Ich habe diesen "Fred" kreirt, weil ich im "Basiswissen" entweder "Mörtelkübel" oder "richtige" Teiche gefunden habe, aber keine Info für +-1.000 Liter...

Bis morgen also, danke.

Ralph (Cascais, heute 18ºC, Sonne, schön)


----------



## Expat2001 (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Guten Morgen Allerseits,

so, dann wollen wir mal. Anbei ein Plan als pdf und Foto zur Ansicht. Ist alles in Arbeit, bitte keine Kommentare über die Ordnung und so. Wir sind hier in Portugal. 

Anhang anzeigen Plan_Miniteich.pdf

 

Ich habe das Loch ausgehoben und einen Holzrahmen gebastelt. Zwischen Erde und Holz wird eine Betonverschalung gegossen, damit die Erde nicht abrutscht, da ich um den Teich herum eine Holzterasse bauen werde.
Dann mit Teichfolie auskleiden, Pumpe mit Filter und Wasser rein. An die Süd- und Westseite Schattenspendene Pflanzen.

In der Startphase werde ich die Temperatur und Wasserchemie beobachten, dann sehen wir weiter.

Was meint Ihr? Kann man so drei vier kleine Goldfische halten?

Beste Grüsse, Ralph


----------



## Annett (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo Ralph.

Wie auch schon Christine anmerkte: Wenn die Temperatur zu hoch geht, bekommen die Fische nicht mehr genug Sauerstoff und ersticken elendig. 
http://www.chemie-master.de/FrameHandler.php?loc=http://www.chemie-master.de/lex/begriffe/s23.html 
http://www.wasser-wissen.de/abwasserlexikon/s/sauerstoffgehalt_im_wasser.htm

Davon abgesehen, finde ich die Größe für eine dauerhafte und gute Fischhaltung ebenfalls zu klein. Teiche sind nun mal keine Aquarien.
Wenn Staub, Pollen, Blätter etc. eingeweht werden, dann hat das umso heftigere Auswirkungen auf die Wasserqualität, je geringer das Volumen ist. 
Zum Vergleich: 10g Salz in 1 Liter und 10g Salz in 1000 Liter Wasser. Das eine wirst Du schmecken, das andere wohl eher nicht mehr. 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich über mindestens ein, besser zwei Jahre, die Maximaltemperaturen und den täglichen Temperaturverlauf aufzeichnen (gibt gute Wetterstationen für sowas). Redlisch und Koi-Uwe sind sicher gute Ansprechpartner...

Wenn das Wasser immer wieder Temperaturen jehnseits der 25 oder gar 30°C Marke erreicht, würde ich das Vorhaben "Goldfischteich" auch für einen größeren Teich zu den Akten legen. Den Fischen zu Liebe!


----------



## goldfisch (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo Ralph, 
etwas größer könnte Dein Teich schon sein. Die Wassertemperatur sehe ich nicht so kritisch. Es gibt ja nicht nur Goldfische. Bei meinen Portugalurlaub habe ich Chichliden in Teichen und Springbrunnen gesehen. Ich vermute es war Australoheros facetus, das Chanchito. (Ob die Gattung Australoheros valid ist weis ich nicht). Jedenfalls ist der Fisch an der Algarve und bei Porto seit mindestens 50 Jahren etabliert. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*



Expat2001 schrieb:


> Nun zu meinen Fragen/Zweifeln:
> Reden wir noch über einen "Miniteich"



Antwort: *JA* 

:hai  ,..  auch wenn es "nur" 3 Goldfische sind,.. 
man darf die knappe Wassermenge nicht einfach durch eine knappe Fischzahl reduzieren,..
auch die Fischis wollen Ihre Kumpels .. (und Platz) haben


----------



## Expat2001 (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

OK, ich bin also ein Miniteich. Prima! Vielen Dank für die konstruktiven Meinungen. 
Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich das Loch ein bischen Grösser mache (schade um die Tolle Holzkonstruktion, aber das geht nun mal vor).
Was die Fische angeht, so bin ich flexibel mit den Arten. Brauch ja nicht unbedingt Gold zu sein. Vielen Dank Jürgen.

Kaum hier im Forum eingeschrieben und schon kann ich es nicht erwarten, vom Büro nach hause zu kommen und weiterzubauen...komich, komich...
Beste Grüsse, Ralph


----------



## Christine (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*



Expat2001 schrieb:


> Kaum hier im Forum eingeschrieben und schon kann ich es nicht erwarten, vom Büro nach hause zu kommen und weiterzubauen...komich, komich...
> Beste Grüsse, Ralph



Tja, lieber Ralph, das tut mir nun leid. 

Das ist ganz klar eines der Symptome - Du hast Dich mit dem Teichvirus infiziert. Heilung leider nicht möglich. Willkommen im Club. Vorsicht, wenn es schlimmer wird, verspürst Du ständig den Drang, den Teich zu erweitern und zu verbessern.


----------



## Expat2001 (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Noch 'ne Frage.  Welches Pumpensystem ist bei dieser Grösse (+-1.500 Liter) angebracht? Auch will ich vermeiden, dass sich die bereits "normale" Mückenplage erweitert (daher der Wunsch nach Fischen).
Besten Dank und viele Grüsse (aus Cascais mit wunderbarem Frühlingswetter), Ralph


----------



## Christine (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo Ralph,

wenn es nur um die Mücken geht, reicht eine Springbrunnenpumpe mit einer hübschen Kaskade. Mücken mögen kein bewegtes Wasser, deshalb züchten die meisten sie auch im Regenfass 

PS: Kennst Du eigentlich schon unsere *Suchfunktion*. Die kann viele Fragen sofort beantworten  Gib mal spaßeshalber das Wort "Mücken" ein...


----------



## Expat2001 (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo mal wieder,
nach langer, langer Zeit ist es endlich geschafft! Mein Miniteich ist fertig! Komplett mit handgemachter Holzterasse und einigen Pflanzen (ich habe probleme, hier in Portugal Wasserpflanzen zu finden). Im Wasser sind bereits __ Papyrus, Schilfgrass und (noch nicht sichtbar) eine Seerose, die ich beim Gartencenter vorm trockentod gerettet habe.
Wie findet Ihr das? Gucksdu Vorherbild.

Einige Daten: 1,45m x 0,95m x 0,80m, noch ohne Pumpe (muss noch was schönes finden), "noch" ohne Fische.
Fragen habe ich auch:
1. Wird das Wasser grün?
2. Wenn 1 = ja, wann wird das Wasser wieder klar?
3. Wie kann ich Seerosenableger machen (ein Freund von mir hat welche in einem noch kleineren Teich)?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüsse aus 30ºC Cascais, Portugal
Ralph


----------



## rut49 (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo Ralph,
dein "Mini" ist sehr schön geworden , und bei den Temperaturen kannst du dein Teichlein noch richtig gnießen!
Viel Spaß dabei und schönes Wochenende Regina


----------



## Expat2001 (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Halloechen,

danke an Regina für das Lob. Allerdings dachte ich auch, dass ich doch noch weitere Antworten auf meine Fragen bekommen würde...
Aktuelle Wasserwerte: GH 25 (Normal?), pH ca. 8,4 (Normal?), Nitrit nicht nachweisbar (Normal !). Das Wasser ist mittlerweile etwas grüner geworden, womit meine 1. Frage beantwortet wäre.
Habe endlich einen Netten Menschen aus dem Norden Portugals gefunden, der mir 2 Seerosen verkauft hat (€35 / Stück Normal?), die, glaube ich, gut angehen.
Es wird auch hier endlich kühler und wenns regnet, dann richtig, sodass ich jedesmal Wasser ablassen muss.

Alles Liebe Ralph


----------



## Niklas (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo,
35€ ist schon viel aber ich würde ma auf deine Frage antworten mit dem Grün werden.Sobalt du einen guten Filter eingebaut hast wird das Wasser wahrscheinlich wieder sauber. Auch ein paar Fische kanst du reinsetzten. Gegen die Mücken helfen oft kleinere Fische.
Gruß Niklas.


----------



## Christine (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Niklas, Du hast aber schon beachtet, das der Teich in Portugal ist, oder? Da herrschen andere Verhältnisse als hier.


----------



## Eugen (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

@ Niklas



Niklas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 35€ ist schon viel aber ich würde ma auf deine Frage antworten mit dem Grün werden.Sobalt du einen guten Filter eingebaut hast wird das Wasser wahrscheinlich wieder sauber.
> Gruß Niklas.



a) kommt es auf die Sorte an.
b) wohnt Ralph in Portugal,da dürfte der Markt ein anderer sein
und 
c) woher hast du denn diese Weisheit,dass ein Filter dem Wasser das "Grün" nimmt und es "sauberer" macht

PS. Der Tip mit den Fischen in einen Miniteich einsetzen, noch dazu in einer recht heißen Ecke Europas, zeigt wieviel Plan du hast  und wie sehr es dir um das Wohl der ach so lieben Fische geht.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

@Niklas,..   nicht, dass jetzt alle deine Info kritisieren wollen,..

aber gibt es von deinem eigenem Teich eigentlich aktuellere Fotos ??
Das Wort Naturteich, sagt ja nicht automatisch,.. dass der Teich auch immer (so) grün (Algen) sein muss..

Hast du deine "20.000" auch mal mit einer Wasseruhr einlaufen lassen,...?
sorry,... dein Teich sieht auf den Bildern viel kleiner aus, und ich muss mich leider den anderen anschliessen...
(viiiiel zuviel Fisch),..    das bringt Nährstoffe ohne Ende,...

@Ralph,.. hmmm... einen so hohen GH Wert kann ich mir bei pH 8,4 überhaupt nicht vorstellen,..
wie hast du gemessen (Tröpfchentest ??) weil meiner Erfahrung nach, viele Streifen ab pH8 eh nur noch Quatsch anzeigen...
Ich würde dir ein Wassertest-Set (nur mit Tröpfentests bestückt) für um die 30 Euro empfehlen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Expat2001 (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo Alle,

besten dank für das Echo. Letztendlich wollte ich keine Streitereien unter euch provozieren, bin aber dankbar für die Rückmeldungen.
Heisse Ecke Europas: Richtig, aber die Wassertemp ging in den letzten Wochen, bei bis zu 34ºC Aussentemp., nicht über 22-23ºC. Werde weiterhin monitorisieren und dann enscheiden, ob kleine Fische oder nicht. Mückenplage war zu eurer Info schon 3 Tage nach "Flutung", mittlerweile etwas ruhiger.
Wasserwerte GH un pH werden mit Tropfen gemessen, kann mich gerade nicht an die Marke erinnern.
Filter werde ich nicht einsetzen, die Pflanzen sollten doch reichen. Hab nen kleinen "Springbrunnen", um die Wasseroberfläche n bischen in Bewegung zu halten (wg Mückenlarven); die Seerosen sind weiter weg und ruhig.
Wird das Wasser nun wieder klar oder was kann ich tun? Riechen tut's nicht.

Bis denn und beste Grüsse,


----------



## Bebel (22. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo Ralph

Natürlich wird das Wasser mit Filter und UVC klarer (Eugen???).

Bei der Größe deines Teiches gibt es sicher auch einen fertigen, erschwinglichen, guten Filter zu kaufen.  --- Ansonsten ist ja auch Selbstbau möglich.   ---

Wenn Du Dich allerdings entschlossen hast keine Fische zu halten ist ein Filter auch nicht unbedingt nötig.

Bei genügend Bepflanzung und etwas Schatten wird der Teich von alleine irgendwann klar werden, Spitzschlammschnecken sind dabei auch ganz hilfreich, die verwerten das ganze abgestorbene Zeug von den Pflanzen und halten die Folie sauber.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Expat2001 (27. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo Ihr fleissigen Schreiber und Leser,

da ich dachte, es gibt für mein Thema (welches für mich wichtig ist), keine Rückmeldung mehr, habe ich mich seit Oktober etwas zurückgezogen. Nun bin ich wieder da und...hey es gibt ja doch noch Interessante Kommentare zum Thema! Vielen Dank dafür.

Also, aktuell Tagsüber ca 14ºC (positive Grade, wir sind hier im Süden Europas...trotzdem kalt), nach wie vor kein Filter oder Pumpe, aber das Wasser ist Glasklar und keine grosse Algenbildung sichtbar. Mittlerweile 2 kleine Goldfische fühlen sich sichtbar wohl. Und das seit Monaten! Wir haben im Oktober nochmal eine kurze Hitzewelle mit über 30ºC gehabt und das Wasser ist dennoch nicht über 23ºC gestiegen, was mich modest optimistisch für den kommenden Sommer stimmt (wenn er denn kommt, da es ja eher nach kleiner Eiszeit aussieht).
Die Pflanzen überwintern gerade.

Was die Wassehärte angeht, so habe ich mit Tröpfchentests getestet, da ich es auch nicht glauben wollte. Mittlerweile und wegen starken Regen bis letzte Woche, ist es etwas besser geworden, aber dennoch bei > 20º. pH bei 8,3. Ist extra Puffer für schlechte Zeiten...

Neuigkeiten kommen, wenn sie erscheinen...

Alles Gute für euch im Iglu...ist sicherlich n' Härtetest.

Beste Grüsse,

Ralph


----------



## schilfgrün (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Bin ich ein Miniteich?*

Hallo Ralph,

Du bist echt ein Scherzkeks, wir fühlen uns hier natürlich `sauwohl`, endlich ist auch hier im Norden alles weiß  ( wenn es auch langsam reicht ) und die Vorfreude auf wärmere Temperaturen ist ja auch schön.
Ich freue mich auch schon auf weitere Komentare von Dir aus Portugal ( und Fotos, nicht nur den Teich betreffend ) 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------

